# My start to Steve's V8



## bob shutt (Oct 10, 2011)

here is my start to Steve's Demond V8. Will have it at Zanesville
Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like alot done with alot to go. Have you worked on the bottom yet?


----------



## T70MkIII (Oct 11, 2011)

Great start Bob! Are you the first builder (after Steve, of course), or the first to post?


----------



## /// (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice start!
Bookmarked.


----------



## agmachado (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Bob!

More one project for my favourites... :bow:

th_wwp

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## bob shutt (Oct 11, 2011)

here is the bottom end
bob


----------



## bob shutt (Oct 16, 2011)

Tapping sucess on the bottom end


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 16, 2011)

looking good!

Still going to be ready for Zanesville?


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice work Bob!


----------



## bob shutt (Nov 27, 2011)

latest progress  block drilled


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice! What's next?


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice block, coming along really well. On a side note I like the look of that gatling gun in the background, do you have a link to the build post for that?

Brock


----------



## Blue_Rock (Nov 28, 2011)

Looking real sharp Bob!


----------



## CMS (Nov 28, 2011)

Looking good, I too spied the gatling gun in the background. NICE!!!


----------



## bob shutt (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is the milling of the heads


----------



## Dave G (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking good Bob, Dave


----------



## dreeves (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great start. Looking good :bow:

Dave


----------



## Ken I (Dec 14, 2011)

Great start - one day when my courage, skills and ambition align I'm going to build me a V8 - but for now I'll be following your build with great interest.

Ken


----------



## bob shutt (Dec 28, 2011)

Valve covers done and head about 90 %


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 28, 2011)

Make sure you build two of them, I have a birthday coming up!!


----------



## bob shutt (Jan 1, 2012)

good week in the shop


----------



## Maxine (Jan 1, 2012)

Great start! I have my plans too and the material should be delivered next week so I am just getting going building mine. Viewing your updates is a great motivator for me. Keep the pics coming.

Maxi


----------



## ukmachinist (Jan 4, 2012)

Great v8 were can i purchase plans from?
Robby


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 4, 2012)

Now that is what i call some serious progress!!!! ;D

Looking great so far and i am sure there is a lot more to come!

Andrew


----------



## bob shutt (Jan 5, 2012)

Robby,
Steve Huck is the designer and builder of the first one. He is floating around here and can sell you some plans.
stevehuckss396


----------



## bob shutt (Jan 15, 2012)

Bell Housing done


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good. How did you make the half inch radius on the end?


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 4, 2012)

start on crankshaft wish me luck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like a great start.


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 4, 2012)

It looks like the turning part on the throw is coming out fine but I have found that by using a bifurcated tip on your tool lessens the load and prevents it from chattering, although I was reaching much deeper than you are. It looks like its coming along very nicely. 
gbritnell


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the idea of using proofing alloy for holding the webs. How does that work out for you?


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 5, 2012)

The tool is concaved which did help chattering. Ran into that before. This is my first attempt with the low temp alloy for support. Used a cut ring to close up the slot before poring. so far so good


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 6, 2012)

Following your build with great interest. I wish I could build a V8 but at the moment it is way above my skill level and also I do not have cnc. Still, I am learning a lot from your photos.


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 6, 2012)

Crankshaft done The low temp did not work well. it kept wanting to melt and fall out.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 6, 2012)

Your home free now. That was the worst part and now it's behind you.


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 6, 2012)

The crank looks great Bob. Like Steve said this is probably the most challenging piece to make. Although it looks simple compared to a cylinder head the chances for a catastrophe are just waiting to happen. 
gbritnell


----------



## steamer (Feb 6, 2012)

Bob,

SWEEEEEET!

 :bow:


Dave


----------



## CMS (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks very nice work on the crank shaft, bet you were sweating bullets the whole time. Now speaking of time, about how much do you think you have in making the crank?


----------



## bronson (Feb 7, 2012)

Your engine is looking great. Your progress seems to be pretty fast. Can't wait to see it run.


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 7, 2012)

I have about 8 to 10 hrs in the crank. 5 or 6 on saturday and about 4 on sunday. It was very nerve racking when the supports fell out. I ended up taping them in place to get thru the cuts. This whole project is going pretty good.


----------



## steamer (Feb 7, 2012)

Came out well!

Must of done it right then! ;D

Dave


----------



## bob shutt (Apr 18, 2012)

We have a cam  See you at NAMES


----------



## bob shutt (Oct 28, 2012)

Building season is here. here is the water pump, fan blade, and radiator
  both radiator and fan blade assembies were featured in model engine builder Radiator (23) fan (27)


----------



## Maxine (Oct 28, 2012)

Nicely done, I wish mine was coming along as quickly.  The work on yours looks great!


----------



## Dirtfan1981 (Oct 28, 2012)

thats awesomeness....cant wait till the finished product.  Is the other one i see in the pics for me.  keep up the good work


----------



## AssassinXCV (Oct 29, 2012)

You sure are working fast... or is that just me rushing to get to the next great picture?

Ian

edit: ah, i see it's been a year now... get distracted by the pics to notice the date


----------



## bob shutt (Dec 16, 2012)

Heads are almost done need coolant passage drilled


----------



## kvom (Dec 16, 2012)

Is your mill CNC?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 16, 2012)

They look Great! 

Have you tried to make a radiator yet?


----------



## bob shutt (Dec 16, 2012)

Steve
I need to get some hose before I make the fittings.
kvom
Here is the shop. The cnc's are used for positioning but most the work is on the manuals


----------



## Art K (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Bob, Its great to see someone I know from NAMES on HMEM. I have only recently discovered it.
Your engine Is looking great. Art


----------



## bob shutt (Dec 27, 2012)

Over Christmas was able to make the connecting rods


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 3, 2013)

bob shutt said:


> good week in the shop


great work Bob is that intake cast, or machined

cheers


----------



## bob shutt (Jan 3, 2013)

the manifold was machined then hand ground and then sand blasted in a large industrial cabinet


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 6, 2013)

here is the bottom end


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 6, 2013)

Go double bearing on the tail shaft.


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 28, 2013)

Bottom end done Valves seated timing set


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 28, 2013)

You go alot done sense your last report. Looking good.


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 21, 2013)

here is the finished engine


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 21, 2013)

Where's the video!!


----------



## jixxerbill (Mar 21, 2013)

Im stumbling and bumbling my way thru this Webster build, second guessing every part i make.. Making some parts 2 or 3 times because it is a thou or 2 short... To even attempt a build like what you have done is what I dream of doing ! That is one fine looking engine !!! And I second the vote for the video of it running... Very well done good sir !!  Bill


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is the video first run. Not sure this will work but give it a try. 
VID00045.AVI


----------



## vcutajar (Mar 22, 2013)

Very well done Bob.  I wish I had the patience to attempt to do something like that.

Vince


----------



## Path (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice ... the video worked for me. 
Ran really nice ... a few leaks need to be fixed but looking good.  Thm:

Nice job,

Pat H.


----------



## Maxine (Mar 22, 2013)

That is fantastic!  Thanks for posting the video.  It definitely makes me want to get back to work on mine.  Very nice work.


----------



## ronkh (Mar 22, 2013)

Wonderful engine and thank's for showing.

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wonderful Job ,You should be very proud and then some . This is why we build things ! Too show that we can .  Dale


----------



## Art K (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Bob,
That V8 sounds mighty fine, great job. look forward to seeing it at the NAMES show. On a different note are you still interested in my extra dividing head ? If so I'll bring it along.
Art


----------



## e.picler (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Bob!
Wow! what a nice job! I have no words for such wonderfull work.
I wish some day I will be able to get close. 
I also got this V8 project from Steve, planning to build it next year. I`m now building a small in line 4 from Kelly.

Congratulation!!!!!

Edi


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Art I am still interested in the dividing head. I can only be at NAMES on Friday. My Boy got his Eagle Scout this past year and they are having a banquet that weekend. Hope to see everyone there.
Bob


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Oct 15, 2014)

Where do i get the plans? I want to build one!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 15, 2014)

Contract_Pilot said:


> Where do i get the plans? I want to build one!





Drop me a note

[email protected]


----------



## buxxu (Feb 16, 2020)

just wow ..


----------

